# S3, shall I 'ave it?



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

AUDI S3 quattro 225 BHP FINISHED IN SILVER WITH BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR. SPECIFICATION INCLUDES ANTI-LOCK BRAKES, TWIN/SIDE AIR BAGS, ALARM, 18" 9-SPOKE ALLOY WHEELS, BOSE SOUND SYSTEM, SPORTS SUSPENSION, SYMPHONY CD PLAYER, CENTRAL LOCKING, CLIMATE CONTROL, DRIVER INFORMATION SYSTEM, ELECTRIC WINDOWS, ENGINE IMMOBILISER, HEADLAMP WASH, HEATED SEATS AND REAR WASH WIPE. FULL SERVICE HISTORY AND BALANCE OF MANUFACTURERS WARRANTY. ONE PREVIOUS REGISTERED KEEPER. 
Â£22.995 13.6k miles 2002
Is this a good price?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

You dont say what year, but I found these on autotrader...

2002 02 plate, 11.3k same price
2002 12k same price
2001 51 plate 16k same price 
2002 02 plate 6k Â£22,900

advert there for unregistered 2003 models ( presuming imports ) for 22.5k

2002 02 plate 6k Â£22,495
2001 51 plate 9k Â£22,495

2003 irish import, 0 miles Â£22k
2002 02 plate 17k RS4 wheels & lots of extras Â£21,999

So the car you found sounds about right for dealer prices ?


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Crafty!
The one I mentioned is a 2002.
The only thing that bothers me is the new model due next year, so I wonder about residuals and whether I could push harder as Iâ€™m sure Audi will want to shift them?
Pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

Difficult question. Obviously prices will drop when the new model is available.. on the other hand you may find that a brand new car turns out to be a bit of a bargain because they need to get rid of them before the new model comes along. I wouldn't expect a price in the low 20s though.

I'm waiting for a while to buy, partly cos I'm saving cash and partly because I want to see what happens when all the 01 models come out of 3 year leases and how much the new model will affect s/h prices.

Prices are a bit all over the place at the moment, I found a 99 model with sensible mileage ( 68k I think ) at a dealer for Â£14k (through audi.co.uk used car finder), yet I see 99 cars up for Â£16k+ !
Even found an S3 up for Â£38k!! ( on autotrader ) I think prices are going to settle a bit now the new model is on its way. But I might be wrong!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like you've done your homework Crafty and I think you're right about waiting. I think the new s3 is due here middle of next year so it will be a while before the new one has an effect on the old one. From what I've read the later models are better spec'ed with 6 speed and bhp etc. so that looks to be the best buy in the long run.
What do you think of the new shape? I was hoping it would be a bit more radical after seeing some of the mock ups that have been doing the rounds. Probably might be a good thing because the old shape will still be a desirable car and as others have mentioned on this forum it's more discreet (than a TT). Also there are so many TTs around now, I think the s3 will become a classic.
I already drive a TT but now I have a little rug-rat and I need those extra seats - proper one you can sit in 
Thanks for your thoughts and passing on your homework


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Yes later cars are better equipped ( 2001 they got a interior upgrade and clear headlamp lenses )
Up until mid 2001 they were 210bhp engines, mid 01 they swapped to the 225bhp from the TT.
Apparently from what I have read the 225 cars are heavier ( can't find out why ) so a 210 and 225 feel about the same performance wise ( although I still reckon a 225 will be a bit quicker when it comes down to it ). All S3s have 6speed.
I am looking for more info still, far as I can see ESP was an option on the 210cars but standard on the 225s ( but not 100% on this, can anyone confirm ? )
Only way to spot and import is look who did the PDI inspection.. no uk dealer will do a PDI on an import ( or so Im told ).

New model looks good, I think the S3 will be the same as it is now, just that little bit different. Big flared arches etc will be saved for the RS3.
I don't like the new engine lineup. I don't live V6s and think they are a mistake in a small car like this, They should of increased displacement on the 1.8T lump to 2.0, increased performance of it - far better than having a heavy, lumbering lethargic 3.2 V6 in it. A 2.0 turbo would drive better and be lighter.

I hope Audi will see sense and return to four pot turbos soon.

The current S3 *will* be a classic and a desireable car in 3-5 years time I reckon.

I hope to buy the end of this year / start of next year unless prices take a real nose dive, I don't expect this, more of a gentle decline.


----------

